# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Overgewicht moet vanuit de overheid aangepakt worden

## Leontien

> Hoewel veel overheden van plan zijn programma's tegen overgewicht te lanceren, is daar nog maar weinig van gekomen. En dat terwijl obesitas inmiddels een wereldwijde epidemie aan het worden is. De campagnes die wel van de grond zijn gekomen, zijn inadequaat om ziekelijk overgewicht een halt toe te roepen, zo menen experts.


nu.nl

*Wat vind jij hiervan? Moet de overheid volgens jou meer doen aan overgewicht? Of heeft de overheid daar juist niet zoveel mee te maken?*

Geef hieronder jouw mening!

----------


## floris

hallo, nee natuurlijk niet, we leven al in een land waar veel te veel regeltjes zijn.
we zijn tegenwoordig net een hond, afgericht door de overheid !
laat die mensen lekker eten en gelukkig zijn, en voor die gene die niet gelukkig zijn kan je hulp bieden.

----------


## dotito

Ik vind persoonlijk dat de staat(overheid)daar wel iets mag aan doen. Ale voor zo verre ze daar iets kunnen aan doen hé. Het ligt nog altijd in de handen van de mensen zelf. Is nl zo dat er tegenwoordig heel veel zware mensen/kinderen zijn tot obesitas toe. 

Ze zouden bv een wet of zo moeten maken om zwaardere mensen gratis naar de dietist/workshop te sturen. 
Gewoon om te leren hoe je met voeding moet omgaan en om gezond te eten. En ik vind ook dat ze minder snoep moeten uitbrengen voor de kinderen. Er is zoveel dat ik dat overdreven vind. Is nl zo dat je niet van de ene op de andere dag een zwaar mens word hé. Oké je kan aankomen van medicatie, maar dat is totaal iets anders. 

Ik spreek echt uit eigen ervaring omdat een aantal jaar geleden zelf heel zwaar ben geweest. Want zwaar zijn is echt niet fijn. Je ondervind daar alleen maar nadelen mee. En je voelt je ook niet lekker in je vel en aantrekkelijk ook niet. Ik vind ook wel als je u doel hebt bereikt dat de staat(overheid)je ook dan met iets moet belonen als compensatie.

Zo dit is mijn mening hierover.

do

----------


## Yoshi

Het zou naast adequate voorlichting nodig zijn dat de overheid de prijzen van ongezond voedsel duurder maakt en gezond voedsel, zoals groente en fruit, goedkoper door de telers subsidie te geven. Als je gezond wilt leven moet je behoorlijk in de buidel tasten en veel mensen hebben het geld hier niet voor. 
Alleen voorlichting vind ik een te eenzijdige benadering, ik heb het idee dat veel mensen wel weten hoe ze gezond moeten eten, maar dat ze ongezond eten lekkerder vinden. Dus dan maar onbetaalbaar maken.

----------


## QualiTeas

De overheid dient zich wat dit betreft te beperken tot regelgeving t.a.v. productinformatie en onderwijs.
Daarnaast kan (en dient) de overheid een belangrijke rol spelen in voorlichting en voorwaarde scheppend zijn in preventie en herstel.

----------


## dotito

@Yoshi,

Wat je zei over ongezond voedsel duurder maken en gezond voedsel goedkoper vind ik wel goed. Maar wat je zegt dat veel mensen gezond willen eten(fruit en groenten) maar niet kunnen door dat het eten te duur is daar ben ik het niet zo mee eens.

Je kan gezond eten zo duur en zo goedkoop maken als je zelf wilt. Gezond eten hoeft niet veel te kosten. Trouwens diepvries is ook een goed, daar zitten nog de meeste vitamines in en is zeer gezond, en kost zeer weinig. Je kan bv de groenten en fruit in promotie kopen, of op de markt....... er zoveel alternatieven.

Mensen geven zoveel geld aan van alles en nog wat uit. En als ze dan gaan spreken over "gezond eten" vinden ze dat allemaal duur. Natuurlijk is iedereen anders en maakt iedereen ander keuzes. Ik leef graag een beetje gezond ik zie wel naar de prijzen dat wel, maar ik eet alle dagen mijn fruit/groeten dat heb je nodig voor je vitamines. Als je echt wil kan je voor weinig geld zeer gezonde dingen op tafel zetten.

groetjes do

----------


## Peace

Wat de overheid moet doen, is zorgen dat mensen weer gezond voedsel kunnen kopen voor een normale prijs. Je kunt tegenwoordig ook niet meer normaal een gezonde boodschap kopen, zonder een driedubbele hoofdprijs te moeten betalen. Laten we eerlijk zijn, de goedkoopste voedselproducten, zijn het slechtst voor je. Veel mensen hebben het financieel moeilijk, en als je je boodschappen alleen maar kunt betalen door troep te kopen, dan wordt je vanzelf (hoef je niet zoveel voor te doen) moddervet.

De ouders zijn verantwoordelijk voor wat ze hun kinderen te eten geven.
De overheid is verantwoordelijk voor de absurde prijzen die we tegenwoordig moeten betalen voor voedsel.

Terug naar de gulden zou ik zo zeggen. Die euro heeft niets goeds gebracht, zeker niet voor de gezondheid van de mens. Niks is meer te betalen, laten ze daar maar beginnen, dan kunnen de ouders weer fatsoenlijk eten betalen.

----------


## Peace

> Ik spreek echt uit eigen ervaring omdat een aantal jaar geleden zelf heel zwaar ben geweest. Want zwaar zijn is echt niet fijn. Je ondervind daar alleen maar nadelen mee. En je voelt je ook niet lekker in je vel en aantrekkelijk ook niet. Ik vind ook wel als je u doel hebt bereikt dat de staat(overheid)je ook dan met iets moet belonen als compensatie.
> 
> Zo dit is mijn mening hierover.
> 
> do


Wat een onzin, sorry dat ik het zeg!
De overheid (daarmee bedoel je dus eigenlijk alle belastingbetalers), moeten jou gaan belonen omdat je zelf te zwaar bent geweest??????? Waar is hier de logica?
Hebben wij (de overheid) het voedsel in jouw mond gedaan?
Is de overheid spontaan schuldig, omdat jij je niet lekker in je vel voelt zitten door jouw overgewicht?????

Moet iedereen die stopt met roken, beloont worden door de overheid?
En waarmee dan precies?

Ik zou zeggen: neem je eigen verantwoordelijkheid!

----------


## Peace

> Het zou naast adequate voorlichting nodig zijn dat de overheid de prijzen van ongezond voedsel duurder maakt en gezond voedsel, zoals groente en fruit, goedkoper door de telers subsidie te geven. Als je gezond wilt leven moet je behoorlijk in de buidel tasten en veel mensen hebben het geld hier niet voor. 
> Alleen voorlichting vind ik een te eenzijdige benadering, ik heb het idee dat veel mensen wel weten hoe ze gezond moeten eten, maar dat ze ongezond eten lekkerder vinden. Dus dan maar onbetaalbaar maken.


Aardappel boeren krijgen welgeteld, 3 cent per kilo aardappels.
En wat moet jij ervoor betalen in de supermarkt?

Ze moeten de supermarkten aanpakken, die grof geld verdienen over de rug van de echte arbeiders. Wie kan er nou bestaan op deze manier? 3 cent per kilo, het is pure diefstal, en nog meer (kan er geen fatsoenlijk woord voor bedenken). Dan moet de overheid maar weer subsidie gaan geven? Ja, laten we de schuld nog maar groter maken.

Ze moeten de supermarkten aanpakken! En niet alleen de supermarkten.... Probeer eens een bio product te kopen. Zogenaamd gezond. Je betaald 3 euro voor een simpele komkommer. Het is gewoon gekkenwerk.

The world is gone mad!!!!!!  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Maar goed, zolang de burger zwijgt en alles betaald, tja, waarom dan niet :Confused:

----------


## meneereddie

De overheid zou wel meer campagne kunnen voeren, mbv postbus 51, maar deze consumptiemaatschappij is door ons allen gesticht, dus is dit een probleem voor ons allen. De ziekenfondsmaatschappijen zouden wel het grootste deel voor hun rekening moeten nemen, want het kost ze miljoenen per jaar. En als er meer gezonde mensen zijn, kost ze dat minder per jaar. En waar betalen we anders onze verzekering voor?

----------


## plokkie

Onzin, iedereen weet best wat de dikmakers zijn of wat ongezond eten is.
Daar heb je de overheid niet voor nodig.
En wil je er wat aan doen, dan ga je naar een dieetist.

----------


## essie79

De overheid bepaald niet wat je eet, dat bepaal jezelf. Elk pondje gaat door het mondje. Wat je zelf veroorzaakt hoeft de overheid niet voor op te draaien. Koop het gewoon niet, wat je niet in huis hebt kun je ook niet op eten. Geef je kinderen niet teveel snoep. Uit school een snoepje is genoeg, kies voor gezonde tussendoortjes. Wel vind ik dat ze het fruit goedkoper moeten maken, dat is tegenwoordig veelste duur. Daarom heb ik ook fruitbomen in de tuin, maar niet iedereen heeft daar gelegenheid toe. Iedereen weet dat groenten gezonder zijn dan een bord patat, daar hoef je niet voor naar een overheidsprogramma, eet het met mate. Ik ben zelf ook te dik dankzij medicijnen, daarom moet ik ook extra op mijn voeding letten. Mijn oppaskinderen krijgen ook vaak fruit of sultana's, soms een snoepje of een ijsje. Heb ze nog nooit horen klagen dat ik haast nooit snoep in huis heb. Het is wat je er zelf van maakt.

----------


## dotito

> Wat een onzin, sorry dat ik het zeg!
> De overheid (daarmee bedoel je dus eigenlijk alle belastingbetalers), moeten jou gaan belonen omdat je zelf te zwaar bent geweest??????? Waar is hier de logica?
> Hebben wij (de overheid) het voedsel in jouw mond gedaan?
> Is de overheid spontaan schuldig, omdat jij je niet lekker in je vel voelt zitten door jouw overgewicht?????
> 
> Moet iedereen die stopt met roken, beloont worden door de overheid?
> En waarmee dan precies?
> 
> Ik zou zeggen: neem je eigen verantwoordelijkheid!


 Met de overheid bedoel ik de (staat) niet de mensen die belastingen betalen. Hier bij ons in België worden bepaalde dingen door de staat/mutualiteit gedeeltelijk terugbetaald.

Ik vind dat persoonlijk geen slecht idee misschien dat er zo mensen meer iets gaan ondernemen. Ik weet ook wel dat de verantwoordelijkheid bij uzelf ligt hoor. En dat een mens wil afvallen dat hij er zelf iets moet aandoen. 

Kijk nu wil ik niet cru overkomen, maar wat ik van jou larie vind is dat je zegt dat de goedkoopste voedingsmiddelen allemaal troep zijn dat vind ik echt zever. Volgens mij weet je echt niet veel van gezonde voeding af. Je kan zoals ik al zei voor weinig geld zeer lekker en GEZOND VOEDSEL kopen!

Niemand in deze tijd heeft het financieel nog breed ik ook niet. En ik moet zeggen dat ik goedkoop en zeer gezond koop, en niet MODDERVET ben. Kijk normaal reageer ik niet zo, maar echt vriendelijk ben je ook niet!


Als ik dat zo lees ben je precies tegen de wereld zo negatief zeg. Je kan er toch niets aan veranderen.

En ja ik vind dat men beloont moet worden als men stopt met roken. Niet met iets groot hé, maar gewone iets klein. Wat kan ik nu niet bedenken. 

En mijn verantwoordelijk nemen doe ik wel hoor!

----------


## dotito

@Paece,

Wil hier nog even iets aan toevoegen; Heb ik gezegd dat de overheid hier schuldig aan is. Denk het niet hé!

----------


## Peace

Je weet niets van mij, en of ik weet wat gezonde voeding is. Als ik jouw berichten lees, en je zegt dat je zwaarlijvig bent, en anderen jou maar moeten belonen, omdat je eindelijk inziet dat elk pondje door jouw mondje gaat, dan heb ik geen verstand van goede voeding? Mensen vragen mij juist om adviezen hoe het beste af te vallen.

Nee, ik heb niet zo'n postief gevoel over de wereld, de financiën, wat alles moet kosten.
Nou en? Als jij vind dat alles goed gaat, doe je vast aan struisvogel politiek en moeten we maar blijven zeggen hoe geweldig alles is, en hoe goedkoop alles is. Lekker doen als je daar gelukkig van wordt.

Laat jij jouw eigen land dan maar lekker opdraaien voor jouw eigen gecreeerde probleem, dat is niet mijn zorg hoor. Lekker doen! Maar ga dan niet zielig lopen te doen, dat anderen jou moeten compenseren voor jouw ellende. Doe toch normaal, wordt eens volwassen.

----------


## sietske763

nou, nou nou,
peace je bent nog maar zo kort lid hier...
schandalig hoe je hier met antwoorden van anderen omgaat.
Do zegt niets verkeerds en je begint een partij te katten,
je kan ook vragen WAT ze precies bedoelt als het miss verkeerd overkomt.
en als er hier 1 lid is die met iedereen het beste voor heeft is dotito dat wel.
graag meer respect voor een ander zijn adviezen of opmerkingen!
als ik moderator was had ik je post direct verwijderd.

zo.............en nu komt je agressie zeker over mij heen....!

----------


## Peace

Nee hoor. Maar ik gaf gewoon aan dat ik het onzin vind. En dat vind ik nog steeds. En als de moderators mij daarom willen bannen, is dat toch prima.

----------


## meneereddie

Iedereen mag zijn of haar mening of antwoord hier uiten.
Maar de manier waarop dat gebeurt is wel bepalend voor het verdere verloop van de conversatie.

Daarom letten we allemaal op de toon die gezet wordt.
We typen het tenslotte zelf.


Groetjes,

----------


## dotito

@Paece,

Hoewel ik vind dat je overdreven boertig reageert zal ik het nog is proberen te verduidelijken.
Met belonen bedoel ik eerder zoals bij ons dat als je wilt stoppen met roken ze de eventuele medicatie gedeeltelijk terug betalen.
Evengoed met eten zouden ze kunnen stimuleren met bvb. gratis inschrijving bij Weight Watchers. Kleine dingen die een mens kunnen stimuleren om de stap te zetten.

Daarbij jij kent mij ook niet en ik ben zeker geen dik kalf. Mijn gewicht kreeg ik niet onder controle door de medicijnen die ik toen moest nemen. (Al hoef ik me niet aan u te verantwoorden)

Dat alles beter en goedkoper kan/mag wil ik beamen maar als je seizoensgebonden groenten koopt kan je toch ook wat besparen.
Komt daar nog bij dat het eten in Nederland goedkoper is dan bij ons.

Waar zit ik zielig te doen? Als ik je bezig hoor heb jij eerder een probleem dan ik. Ik moet niets van niemand wat ik bedoelde was in het algemeen omdat niet iedereen de moed heeft om zonder steun iets te kunnen bereiken.

----------


## dotito

@Paece,

Als je mijn mening onzin vind daar kan ik inkomen. Maar je kan het wel op een andere manier verwoorden. En IEDEREEN heeft recht op zijn eigen MENING.

----------


## Peace

> @Paece,
> 
> Als je mijn mening onzin vind daar kan ik inkomen. Maar je kan het wel op een andere manier verwoorden. En IEDEREEN heeft recht op zijn eigen MENING.


Bedankt voor je uitleg.
En je hebt gelijk: het spijt me dat ik zo horkerig deed.
Ik begrijp nu beter wat je bedoelt. Daar had ik inderdaad eerst netjes naar moeten vragen ipv meteen zo fel te reageren.

Het spijt me!
Bedankt voor je uitleg.

----------


## Peace

> Iedereen mag zijn of haar mening of antwoord hier uiten.
> Maar de manier waarop dat gebeurt is wel bepalend voor het verdere verloop van de conversatie.
> 
> Daarom letten we allemaal op de toon die gezet wordt.
> We typen het tenslotte zelf.
> 
> 
> Groetjes,


Je hebt helemaal gelijk Ed. Ik ben zelf verantwoordelijk voor de manier waarop ik reageer, en ik deed het fout. 2 dagen achter elkaar.

Mijn excuses voor iedereen dat ik zo'n nare sfeer bracht door mijn reacties.

----------


## MissMolly

Overgewicht moet aangepakt worden, en dan moeten we beginnen met de allerjongsten en hun nieuwbakken moeders, EN - heel belangrijk - met de kindercreches.
Want wie in zijn vroege jeugd te dik is, maakt een heleboel extra vetcellen aan die hij nooit meer kwijtraakt.
Door later te lijnen kan je die vetcellen leeg maken, maar ze verdwijnen niet, en lopen heel makkelijk weer vol vet.

Kinderen moeten op jonge leeftijd veel minder gewend raken aan junkfood en zoetigheid. Als ik zie hoe smerig zoet alle frisdranken en toetjes zijn, dan moeten mensen die daarmee opgevoed worden wel zoetekauwen worden.

Mijn collega gaf haar peuter naar de creche altijd fruit mee als tussendoortje. Kreeg ze van de leidsters de opmerking of ze niet gewoon een kapitein koek mee kon geven, net als andere moeders, dat was zoveel makkelijker. Die peuters kregen ook geen melk of karnemelk, maar fristi. DAAR moeten ze iets aan doen.
Verpest je ze zelf niet, dan doen de peuterleidsters het nog even voor je....

En de overheid moet zorgen dat er op school en na schooltijd weer veel meer gesport wordt, de gymles is stelselmatig wegbezuinigd, terwijl kinderen steeds minder buiten kunnen spelen. Beweging is ook heel goed voor de lijn, EN voor de ontwikkeling.
Betaalbaar sporten voor iedereen, en veel schoolsport, dat heeft veel meer effect dan een spotje op TV

----------


## MissMolly

Overigens, ik ben zelf ook veel te zwaar, en probeer al jaren om een prettig gewicht te krijgen. Helaas heb i kal sinds mijn 16e last van het jojo effect. Als ik nu terugkijk was ik toen helemaal niet te dik, alleen breed gebouwd met een forse boezem.
Maar 38 op mijn middel, 40 op mijn heupen, en 44 op mijn buste en schouders (wedstrijdzwemschouders). 
Ik heb me gek laten maken door al die modefoto's en al die tienermeisjes met een veel smallere bouw. Dat kan je domweg niet bereiken als je een brede borstkas hebt. Dan kan je broodmager zijn, maar je past nog steeds niet in maat 38. 

Maar goed, ik ging lijnen, tot je xylofoon kon spelen op mijn ribbenkast en ik blauwe plekken kreeg als ik op mijn buik lag, omdat mijn bekken zo uitstak. Natuurlijk kwam ik meteen weer aan als ik stopte met hongeren, en ging ik weer lijnen. Aankomen, lijnen, enzovoort.
Tussendoor nog gestopt met roken.....
Nu zie ik er uit als Erica Terpstra. 

Een heleboel overgewicht is ook te voorkomen door die gratenbalen te verbieden die een anorexia-figuur promoten.

Als je foto's van DE sexsymbolen van de jaren '60 ziet, Brigitte Bardot, Marilyn Monroe, dan zijn ze naar de huidige maatstaven DIK. En dan te bedenken dat ik als tiener een figuur had dat behoorlijk in de buurt van MM en BB kwam. Maar zelfs toen, halverwege de jaren '70, had Twiggy haar intrede al gedaan en was dat supervrouwelijke schoonheidsideaal dus al DIK.

Ik denk dat het uitbannen van het overdreven magere schoonheidsideaal net zo belangrijk is als het voorkomen van overgewicht bij kinderen. Een realistisch schoonheidsideaal zal ook heel veel goed doen om het jojo effect, en daarmee veel overgewicht bij pubers en volwassenen, te voorkomen

----------


## floris

mensen ik zie hier de het verhaal dat gezond eten dus te betalen is,
dat klopt niet echt, er zijn gezinnen die met 50.-euro per week moeten rond komen
en dat zijn er heel erg veel tegenwoordig, en daar kan je dus echt niet gezond van eten.
ga is voor 4 man een stukje vlees halen met verse groente en piepers.
of een gezond visje kopen.
dan heb je toch 150.- tot 200.-euro per week nodig om normaal te kunnen eten , met 4 personen dan.
daarnaast vind ik dat mensen die te dik zijn zelf moeten beslissen of zij daar wat aan willen doen,
wel moet het makkelijker bereikbaar zijn, om hulp te krijgen.
maar als iemand gelukkig is met zijn of haar overgewicht, wie zijn wij dan om te zeggen dat ze daar wat aan moeten doen.
daarnaast wil ik nog even dit kwijt.
de meeste mannen hebben toch liever een beetje gevulde vrouw,
in plaats van een graten baal die op de catwalk staat.
en verliefd worden doe je op het innerlijk van de vrouw of man,
uiterlijk worden we allemaal ouder en zwaarder, en is onbelangrijk.
behalve dan voor je gezondheid, dat zou de enige reden moeten zijn.

nou groetjes.

----------


## MissMolly

Het punt is juist dat het wel degelijk invloed heeft op je gezondheid.
De toename aan suikerziekte en de steeds jeugdiger leeftijd waarop dit zich voordoet, loopt synchroon met de toename in overgewicht bij kinderen.
Hartaanvallen, versleten gewrichten, leverfunctiestoornissen, complicaties bij operaties, het risico op al die dingen wordt significant groter bij overgewicht.

En dan kan je zeggen: mensen zijn zelf verantwoordelijk voor hun gezondheid, maar we betalen het wel met zijn allen, en waar halen we straks de artsen en verplegers vandaan om iedereen te verzorgen?

Je kan mensen moeilijk dwingen gezond te leven, maar je kan wel zorgen dat gezond eten goed verkrijgbaar is, tegen een redelijke prijs, dat ongezonde dingen niet te koop zijn in schoolkantines, dat er geen snackbars zijn op loopafstand van scholen, en dat er op school en in de bedrijfskantine een gezonde en betaalbare maaltijd te krijgen is.

Grote bedrijven bieden hun personeel nu al vaak goedkope fitnessabonnementen aan, maar het zou nog beter zijn als dat sportlokaal bij het bedrijf was, zodat mensen niet eerst de halve stad door moeten als ze na het werk willen sporten.

In China beginnen de scholieren en werknemers met ochtendgymnastiek....
Dat kan natuurlijk leuker, denk aan zumba, pencak silat, tai chi, maar het is wel een idee.

----------


## MissMolly

In Engeland zie je goede initiatieven: Jamie Oliver zorgde dat er op scholen verse en gezonde maaltijden werden geserveerd (waarom niet ook in Nederland, tussen de middag warm eten is veel gezonder), en in de kinderprogramma's laten ze kinderen zelf van vers vlees en groente 'junkfood' maken. De kids ontdekken op die manier dat zelfgemaakt van goede ingredienten veel lekkerder is, en leren hoe extreem veel MEER suiker, zout en conserveermiddelen er in kant en klaarprodukten zitten.

Door mensen - en vooral kinderen - proefondervindelijk vast te laten stellen dat het heel makkelijk gezonder EN veel lekkerder kan, dus door een gezonde leefstijl aantrekkelijk, interessant en 'cool' te maken, bereik je het meeste.

Voor beweging geldt hetzelfde, doe een vorm van 'sport' die de jeugd aanspreekt. Niet altijd die saaie gymnastiek maar bijvoorbeeld ook streetdance of dansjes van hun pophelden als onderdeel van de schoolsportlessen. Als je de acrobatiek van sommige van die gasten ziet, moeten de kinderen behoorlijk fit en lenig zijn om dat te kunnen nadoen.

----------


## dotito

@Floris,

Wat je zei over dat veel mannen liever een gevulde/voller vrouw hebben klopt helemaal. Zoals ze dat bij ons zeggen liefst met een pak aan.... :Big Grin:  En inderdaad het innerlijke dat is nog altijd het belangrijkste. 

Wow..met 50 euro een week eten kopen daar kan je inderdaad niet veel mee doen, dat is wel zeer weinig. Dan kan ik ook wel begrijpen dat je daar geen gezonde voeding kan van kopen.

Ik vind het ook niet belangrijk om maatje 34 te hebben en als graatmagere rond te lopen. Wat ik zeer voornaam vind is dat ik me goed in mijn vel voel, en dat ik gewoon een beetje gezonder ben. Zodat ik minder kwaaltjes ondervind. Als ik een beetje zwaarder was had ik veel vet rond mijn buik dat was vreselijk lastig. Ik kon mijn schoenen niet meer toe doen want dan had ik geen adem meer. Nu na al die jaren ben ik op mijn streefgewicht. Ik ben van een 46 op een paar jaar naar een 40 gegaan en ik ben daar zeer blij mee met mijn 59 kilo als vrouw van 40 jaar.

@Paece,

Is je vergeven.....excuses aanvaard.

----------


## MissMolly

Die problemen ken ik maar al te goed. De combinatie van overgewicht, fibromyalgie en artrose maakt het voor mij moeilijk mijn schoenen aan te doen, iets van de grond op te rapen of mijn achterste af te vegen.
Ik heb ook regelmatig last van mijn knieen en enkels.
Artrose, ja, maar als ik minder zou wegen zouden ze ook minder belast worden.

Broodmager zou ik niet willen zijn, dat is net zo ongezond als te dik. Maar een gezond gewicht, waarbij je niet het gevoel hebt dat je overbodige ballast mee moet zeulen, zou toch wel fijn zijn.
Ik had het redeljik onder controle, in zoverre dat ik in elk geval niet verder aankwam, maar sinds ik enorm zwaar in de overgang ben is het weer doffe ellende.
Vaker trek in verkeerde dingen, meer stemmingswisselingen dus meer vreetbuien, en ik heb ook nog het idee dat ik nu minder kan hebben, dat ik van hetzelfde eerder dik word dan voor de overgang.

Nu heb ik ook stijldansen op wedstrijdniveau op moeten geven, ik doe nu alleen nog line dance, en dat is veel minder intensief.

----------


## ben0911

Hoewel Peace het wat kort door de bocht zegt, heeft ze in wezen wel gelijk.
Obesitas hulp alleen uit de algemene voorzieningen zou ik zeggen ALS die veroorzaakt is door voorgeschreven medicijn gebruik of als je een ZIEKTE hebt zoal diabetis.

Belonen omdat je gestopt bent met roken? Het moet toch echt niet gekker worden.
Het is een vrij land en niemand heeft jou verplicht om voor schoorsteen te gaan spelen. Als je ervan af wil omdat je geen longkanker wil of het te duur wordt moet je dat zelf gewoon betalen.
En dat geldt ook voor afslankmiddelen voor mensen die zich altijd gezellig volgepropt hebben.
Alweer: behalve als dat buiten je schuld is door ziektes of afwijkingen.

Bovendien zijn we met zijn allen veel te vaak gaan wijzen naar de overheid om het maar op te lossen.
Waar blijft onze eigen verantwoordelijkheid? Of willen we echt onmondig als zombies door het leven?
OK, wordt nu maar boos op mij.

----------


## MissMolly

Boos? nee....
Maar je bent wel heel kort door de bocht.

Ten eerste zijn de meeste verslavingen wel degelijk een ziekte, de aanleg voor verslaving en de sterkte van de drang om dergelijke stoffen te proberen zijn genetisch bepaald, dus het is niet alleen maar een kwestie van geen zelfbeheersing.

Als je van huis uit verkeerde voedingsgewoontes hebt meegekregen, en opgegroeid bent in een omgeving waar roken en drinken de normaalste zaak van de wereld is, is het veel moeilijker om daar niet in mee te gaan, en om je daar later van los te maken. Tegen de tijd dat je zelf bewust die keuzes kan maken, zit je vaak al heel erg vast in een verkeerd patroon.

Bovendien heb ik ook nog een heel pragmatische reden om WEL voor hulp bij een gezondere leefstijl te zijn:
preventie kost de maatschappij domweg veel MINDER geld dan boontje komt om zijn loontje, want al die boontjes hebben wel medische zorg nodig voor hun kwalen.
En om te zorgen dat de volgende generatie gezonder opgroeit, en niet als klein kind al in allerlei ongezonde gewoontes vervalt, zal je toch ook de ouders moeten helpen, want die kopen het spul omdat ze het zelf ook eten, drinken en roken.

Ik zie het aan mezelf, ik ben opgegroeid in een tijd waarin het doodnormaal was dat iedereen rookte, zelfs de meester zat met een sigaret voor de klas. Alle rijke, mooie en belangrijke mensen rookten, dus het was 'gewoon'. Sterker nog, de niet-rokers waren losers die geen stijl hadden. 

Als je de tensens wilt keren, zal je moeten ontmoedigen EN steunen. Alleen het bestraffende vingertje helpt niet. Als we het eigen schuld dikke bult principe hanteren, zitten we straks met een maatschappij waarin de generatie die onze pensioenen moet betalen en onze billen moet wassen even hulpbehoevend is als de generatie van hun ouders. 
Met als gevolg dat de zorg helemaal onbetaalbaar wordt, en niet alleen al die ongezonde mensen, maar ook de hardwerkende generatie daarboven, die dan oud en behoeftig is, kreperen bij gebrek aan gezonde mensen die nog kunnen werken.

Okee, het is een beetje een doemscenario, ik heb het bewust wat zwaar aangezet, maar dat is dus wel de tendens waar je voor kiest, en daar ben je zelf net zo hard de dupe van.

----------


## ben0911

Goeddeels met je eens. Maar je trekt het discussiepunt wel gelijk heel erg breed door al deze socio-economische aspekten mee te nemen. Jouw keus.
Met een wat hardere aanpak van de "zondaars" kun je OOK werken aan het opvoeden van een generatie en op die manier geld sparen ten behoeve van het systeem.
Te veel leunen we met elkaar op de collectieve voorzieningen. Nu al.
Nee hoor, je schetst geen doemscenario, ik zie de toekomst o zo als we niet op tijd paal en perk stellen.
En toch blijf ik van mening dat "de vervuiler betaald" een principe is dat, vermits met verstand toegepast, best positieve gevolgen zal hebben.
Helaas dag 2e auto en 3e vakantie.
Maar laten we de zaak maar niet politiseren. Dat wordt al teveel gedaan.
Aan je woord en taalgebruik leidt ik af dat wij van dezelfde generatie zijn. Maar je moet zelf je verslavingen overwinnen ook al is dat de schuld van je opgroei omgeving.
En ik mag zo spreken als ex-ketting roker. En ja dat kost veel moeite, en ja, ik heb alle kosten zelf gedragen.
En zo hoort het ook.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik heb ook met veel moeite kunnen stoppen....
nadat het minstens 5x niet gelukt was.
Afvallen lukt me helaas dus niet, als ik afval, kom ik daarna meer aan dan ik kwijtgeraakt was. En dat gaat al mijn leven lang zo.
Had ik als tiener maar niet geloofd dat je met een Brigitte Bardot figuur te dik was, dan had ik nu waarschijnlijk minder overgewicdht gehad.
Maar ja, Twiggy was de norm, he.....
En mijn lichaam besloot zelf elke keer dat dat toch echt te weinig was, dat er schijnbaar hongersnood was, en dat alle reserves goed opgeslagen moesten worden voor de volgende slechte tijden.

----------


## dotito

@Missmolly,

Misschien moet je eens weight wachters proberen.....zo is het bij mij ook gelukt. Bij weight wachters mag je alles eten en heb je ook geen honger.

Denk stoppen met roken dat dat bij iedereen veel moeite kost. Enige wat je moet hebben is de moed om eraan te beginnen, en je moet er mentaal klaar voor zijn. Bij mij en mijn man is het ook gelukt en mijn man was een echte roker hoor.

----------


## ben0911

Ik hou van lekker eten en goed glas wijn. Vermits met mate is dat niet slecht.
Beter weinig maar van goede smaak dan (goed hollands) "veel voor weinig".
Een restaurant 1x per week te duur? Dan maar 1x per maand, etc.
Ik ben afgelopen 6 maanden 14 kilo kwijtgeraakt. Nog steeds is 99 teveel.
Volhouden weinig eten, weinig alkohol (oh en het is zo lekker) dan moet het lukken.
Je voelt je beter enzovoorts. En soms zondigen. Het grappige van ons lichaam is dat het er niet "intrapt" als je gaat lijnen. Jij zult meer weten van het jojo-effect dan ik.
Daarom: niet lijnen, maar heel langzaam inname verlagen.
En ik wil hier niet voor beloond worden door de overheid. Er is al te veel overheid in ons leven.
Over BB gesproken: een vrouw mag best wel laten zien dat ze een vrouw is en geen man.
Kwestie van voorkeur natuurlijk.
Sorry dat we zo "off topic" gaan, maar ach, niets menselijks is ons vreemd.

----------


## ben0911

Molly: Misschien is een topic over dieten een idee?
Weight-watchers hebben een goede naam, maar ook daar staat en valt het met zelfdiscipline en waarom je goede geld aan een ander geven. Koop er wat lekkers voor.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik kan prima afvallen, ik weet heel goed wat ik wel en niet kan eten om genoeg en gezond te eten, en toch af te vallen. Alleen ben ik zo vaak afgevallen en weer aangekomen, dat ik al aankom van een hoeveelheid calorien die voor een ander voldoende aijn om af te vallen.
Dat komt door het jojo effect.
Omdat ik zo vaak heb gelijnd is mijn lichaam steeds economischer gaan werken.
Voorlopig ga ik dus een poos niet lijnen, laat mijn lichaam er maar eens goed aan wennen dat er voldoende eten is en dat er soms overvloed is, en dat je niet alles hoeft te gebruiken.
En dan inderdaad voldoende en gevarieerd eten, maar geen loze calorieen. Opkikker in plaats van soep of iets hartigs tussendoor...
En da nmaar hope ndat er iets af gaat, en dat het er niet weer bij komt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Elk mens heeft eigen verantwoordelijkheid...niet alles is de verantwoordelijkheid van de overheid, laat de mens zelf en de ouders ook maar wat beter opletten...
Het is niet zo moeilijk om voldoende en gevarieerd te eten en om de fiets te nemen in plaas van de auto...

Was laatst op tv noord (regiozender) dat scholen en sportvereniigingen ruzie maken om tijd in de bestaande sportscholen en 1 vereniging doet al sporten in de evenementenhal hier (zolang dat duurt) dus als overheid al iets zou kunnen doen misschien een extra sportschool bouwen  :Wink:  Minder sportscholen is minder gym of lichamelijk onderwijs of bewegingsonderwijs hoe je het ook wil noemen en dat is voor kinderen eblangrijk voor lichaam en geest (oplettendheid in de klas)

Oh ik stem voor het goedkoper maken van gezond eten, maarja dat doen ze vast niet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## irben47

Ben ik het niet mee eens. Overgewicht is meestal het gevolg van beslissingen welke mensen zelf nemen en dus zelf verantwoordelijk zijn voor hun eigen gedrag. Stimuleer jezelf om er vanaf te komen!.
Ik zie wel een taak voor de overheid: ervoor zorgen, dat niet de medeburgers financieel opdraaien voor ongezond gedrag van anderen. Dat gebeurt al veel te veel. Laat de overheid de ziektekostenpremie voor deze mensen verhogen.

----------


## MissMolly

Daar ben ik het dus helemaal niet mee eens.
Ten eerste is het wishful thinking dat straffen helpt...
Kijk maar naar de benzineprijs en de wegenbelasting. Iedereen dacht dat mensen wel minder auto zouden gaan rijden en hun rijstijl aan zouden passen als autorijden exorbitant duur werd.
Dus niet.
Het enige dat ze bereikt hebben is dat mensen die zich een nieuwe auto kunnen veroorloven nu een zuiniger exemplaar kopen, maar de mensen die afhankelijk zijn van oude barrels rijden nog steeds in wat het goedkoopst is in aanschaf. Naar de gevolgen van hun keuze, de maandlasten, wordt meestal nauwelijks gekeken.
Bij voeding zie je iets vergelijkbaars.
Mensen kiezen voordelige aanbiedingen, snelle hap, dingen die op DAT moment voordel bieden, niet hetgene dat op de lange termijn beter is.

Aan die wetmatigheid kan je weinig veranderen, zelfs politici kiezen hun beleid veel te vaak om het snelle gewin, niet om de lange-termijneffecten. Het is dus een utopie om te denken dat je het probleem oplost door mensen te straffen voor volkomen natuurlijk, psychologisch verklaarbaar gedrag. 

En er is nog ee nander aspect dat jouw oplossing nogal onrechtvaardig maakt. 
De meeste mensen met overgewicht zijn als kind al te dik, en dat is niet hun schuld, maar die van de ouders. En het is heel leuk om de verantwoordelijkheid bij de mens zelf te leggen, maar je vergeet wel dat jij, die zo goed weet hoe je gezond moet eten, die voldoende geld hebt om het te kopen, en schijnbaar genoeg tijd om het op een gezonde manier te koken, ook voldoende opleiding hebt om toegang te hebben tot die informatie.

Het zijn juist de mensen zonder opleiding, de mensen die vaak niet eens goed Nederlands spreken en schrijven (en dat zijn echt niet alleen allochtonen, er zijn zelfs nog steeds geboren en getogen Nederlanders die functioneel analfabeet zijn), die niet de kennis, en vaak ook niet de tijd hebben om zich met zulke dingen bezig te houden. Kennis en ervaring die in een gezin domweg niet aanwezig is, wordt ook niet doorgegeven aan de volgende generatie.

Pas als de overheid voldoende aan educatie doet, die binnen het bereik is van iedereen, en op een niveau dat voor iedereen begrijpelijk is, kan je ook iedereen op zijn verantwoordelijkheid aanspreken. Zorg dat voedingsleer een standaard lesprogramma is op de basisschool, ook in praktijk.
Zorg voor gezonde voeding voor kinderen, ook voor kinderen uit sociaal zwakke milieus.
Schoolmaaltijden zouden daarvoor ideaal zijn, gezonde voeding is een stuk goedkoper als je het voor een paar honderd mensen tegelijk klaarmaakt, dan wanneer je voor een gezin inkoopt.
En laat de kinderen ook zelf helpen met het koken van die schoolmaaltijden, dan leren ze spelenderwijs een gezonde maaltijd bereiden.

Er is tijd genoeg voor, je hoeft alleen school en BSO samen te voegen, want de meeste ouders moeten tegenwoordig toch werken. Dus kan je die BSO tijd best verpakken in een langere lunchpauze waarin gekookt en gegeten wordt.

Als alle kinderen leren gezond te eten en te koken, en in de lessen op school bewust gemaakt worden van de gevaren van verkeerde voedingsgewoonten zal de volgende generatie veel meer kans hebben op een gezond lijf, en ook hun eigen kinderen gezonder opvoeden.

In Engeland is ee nkinderprogramma op de BBC dat groepen basisschoolkinderen in de praktijk laat ervaren hoeveel lekkerder goed voedsel is dan junkfood. Ze laten kinderen zelf hun favoriete junkfood maken met goede ingredienten, zonder ladingen zout, vet en conserveringsmiddelen. En als je eenmaal een hamburger hebt gemaakt van goed vlees, wordt goed vlees ook aantrekkelijker dan een hamburger.

Want dat is het hele punt, mensen zullen altijd blijven kiezen voor wat lekker is, NIET voor wat gezond is, dus je zal de smaakpapillen moeten opvoeden met goed, verantwoord en smaakvol eten, en liefst zo jong mogelijk.

----------


## ben0911

Onvoldoende straffen helpt niet. Op de auto-loze zondag (joop de uijl) werd er niet gereden alleen als je bonnen teveel had.
Onvoldoende straffen helpt ook niet bij crimis. Recente cijfers geven aan dat 60% van de criminelen binnen 1 jaar weer in de bak zit. En niet omdat ze oude vrouwtjes hielpen oversteken.

Natuurlijk rijden mensen die nadenken in "oude" barrels. Reken maar eens uit wat de km prijs is van een 6 jaar oude auto of van een nieuwe die na 3 jaar alweer wordt ingeruild.
20 jaar geleden was dat slim, tegenwoordig met de hoge kwaliteit van de auto niet slim meer.
Koop een KIA met 7 jaar garantie en weinig belasting.

Wij gingen vroeger ook sporten. Sporthallen bouwen tot je een ons weegt is weer typisch iets van deze verwende tijd.
Wat mij opvalt is dat als we zelf ergens te beroerd voor zijn we direct de schuld bij de overheid leggen. En dat we er vooral niet zelf voor willen betalen.

Het mag toch niet zo zijn dat we armoedig doen tot cultus gaan verheffen, hoop ik.

----------


## MissMolly

Straffen helpt niet, opvoeden wel.
Fijn dat jij vroeger ging sporten, maar als je dat in je opvoeding niet meekrijgt is sporten absoluut niet vanzelfsprekend.
En daar helpt geen straffen voor.

Inderdaad, je hoeft geen dure sporthallen te bouwen, zorg liever dat de trapveldjes en stukjes 'bos' terugkomen, zodat kinderen gewoon lekker veilig buiten kunnen ravotten. En voldoende sport op school.
Want de overheid bezuinigt wel stelselmatig alle sport- en spelmogelijkheden weg.

In onze wijk ook:
wij hebben een buurthuis waar jong en oud danslessen kan krijgen, er is een bollywoodgroep voor schoolmeisjes, een line-dance groep, en een speciale senioren-line-dance groep. Daarnaast was er een eettafel voor alleenstaanden, die al eerder opgeheven is omdat het fornuis zonder enig overleg is weggehaald door de beheerder.

Gooit de gemeente het buurthuis dicht, en iedereen staat op straat.
Andere zalen zijn veel te duur, en voor de senioren te ver weg (duur en 's avonds veel te weinig rijdend OV, zeker voor iemand met een AOWtje).

Als je wilt dat mensen meer bewegen, moet je wel zorgen dat daar gelegenheid voor is.

----------


## Peace

Wat jammer MissMolly dat je al zoveel gelijnd hebt, dat het niet meer helpt. Daar ben ik gelukkig niet. Ik heb in mijn hele leven nooit gelijnd, dacht eigenlijk altijd wel gezond te eten. Maar door fybromyalgie en chronisch vermoeidheid syndroom, mocht ik eigenlijk niet echt sporten. Medicatie erbij. Je kent het wel! Dus toch eigenlijk wel veel overgewicht. Daarnaast altijd lekker suiker in de thee en koffie, een echte zoetebek. O ja, en ook nog een kettingroker. Zoals jij al schreef: daar ben ik in opgegroeid, was de normaalste zaak van de wereld. Iedereen rookte, dus waarom ik niet? Nu er nog af zien te komen.

Vandaar ook eigenlijk mijn eerste felle reacties: je hoeft mensen niet te belonen als ze het zelf fout doen. Nu zijn mijn omstandigheden misschien niet de meest gunstige (budget van 30 euro voor 2 personen, is niet genoeg om echt gezond te willen eten - het is gewoon onbetaalbaar). 
En ik dacht werkelijk dat ik wel goed at: volkoren brood, altijd verse groente, halfvolle melk enz. enz. en netjes 3 keer op een dag!

Helaas was het dus niet zo gezond als ik dacht. Ik heb me ontzettend verdiept in wat "voeding" is, en wat alleen maar vulling is. Ben best geschrokken, maar ben ook meteen aan de slag gegaan. Ben inmiddels bijna 9 kilo kwijt, door gezond te eten en toch proberen zoveel mogelijk te bewegen, ondanks mijn beperkingen. Maar ik mag dus gelukkig zeggen dat het de goede kant op gaat.

Het is dus niet zo, dat iedereen wel weet wat goed voor je is. Als dat wel zo was, dan waren er niet zo ontzettend veel mensen met overgewicht en alles wat er bij komt kijken.
Ik blijf er bij dat de prijzen omlaag moeten van gezond voedsel, en dat de troep gewoon uit de schappen gehaald moet worden, zodat mensen met een klein budget niet gedwongen zijn om slechte vetten te moeten eten, omdat ze simpelweg geen geld hebben voor gezond eten.
Dat is de taak die ik zie voor de overheid. Mensen de kans geven, door normale prijzen voor gezond voedsel te laten betalen. Dus omlaag met de prijzen, en de chemische vulmiddelen uit de schappen schrappen. Als je het niet kunt kopen (omdat het er simpelweg niet is), kun je die troep ook niet binnenkrijgen.

Tuurlijk: wishfull thinking, dat weet ik wel.

----------


## MissMolly

De fibro is inderdaad een flinke beperking in je bewegingsmogelijkheden.
Ik heb tot een jaar of 6 geleden fanatiek gedanst, wedstrijdklasse. Echt wedstrijden dansen kon ik niet vanwege de fibro, ik kon lang niet alle figuren dansen. Maar ik deed wel altijd de wedstrijdtrainingen, omdat dat zo goed was voor je houding en spierbeheersing.
Maar op een gegeven moment ging dat ook niet meer.
Nu doe ik nog aan line-dance. 
Ik heb mijn hele leven fanatiek gedanst, vanaf mijn 14e, op een gegeven moment zelfs 5 avonden per week, maar het ik ben nog steeds te dik geworden.
Voldoende beweging is dus geen garantie dat je niet dik wordt.

Ik vermoed dat bij mij ook nog meegespeeld heeft dat ik als kind wedstrijdzwemster was, maar dat ze in die tijd nooit van aftrainen gehoord hadden. Je stopte gewoon.

----------


## plokkie

Als je in je jeugd te dik ben dan maak je volgens mij geen extra vetcellen aan hoor.
Ik was in mijn jeugd ook aardig aan de zware kant en nu ben ik mager.
Ik heb ook veel gesport en moest plots stoppen met sporten maar ben er misschien 1 kilo van aangekomen.

Miss Molly, ik zeg dit niet om je te beledigen maar ga hulp zoeken voor je probleem.
Ik heb zelf ook één van de varianten gehad en de hulp die ik heb gekregen heeft me heel goed gedaan.

----------


## MissMolly

Het is tegenwoordig bekend dat als je intensief gesport hebt, je af moet trainen, om je hart en het metabolisme van je lichaam te wennen aan minder bewegen. Zwemmen is daar een heel berucht voorbeeld van.
Niet voor niets zijn zoveel wedstrijdzwemmers uit de jaren '60 zo dik geworden.
tegenwoordig is er een heel programma om af te trainen en het lichaam te helpen een nieuwe balans te vinden, maar in die tijd bestond dat gewoon niet.

----------


## irben47

> Daar ben ik het dus helemaal niet mee eens.
> Ten eerste is het wishful thinking dat straffen helpt...
> Kijk maar naar de benzineprijs en de wegenbelasting. Iedereen dacht dat mensen wel minder auto zouden gaan rijden en hun rijstijl aan zouden passen als autorijden exorbitant duur werd.
> Dus niet.
> Het enige dat ze bereikt hebben is dat mensen die zich een nieuwe auto kunnen veroorloven nu een zuiniger exemplaar kopen, maar de mensen die afhankelijk zijn van oude barrels rijden nog steeds in wat het goedkoopst is in aanschaf. Naar de gevolgen van hun keuze, de maandlasten, wordt meestal nauwelijks gekeken.
> Bij voeding zie je iets vergelijkbaars.
> Mensen kiezen voordelige aanbiedingen, snelle hap, dingen die op DAT moment voordel bieden, niet hetgene dat op de lange termijn beter is.
> 
> Aan die wetmatigheid kan je weinig veranderen, zelfs politici kiezen hun beleid veel te vaak om het snelle gewin, niet om de lange-termijneffecten. Het is dus een utopie om te denken dat je het probleem oplost door mensen te straffen voor volkomen natuurlijk, psychologisch verklaarbaar gedrag. 
> ...


Beste miss Molly,

Een heel verhaal! Maar ik zie, dat de 'schuld' van alles vooral wordt gelegd buiten de mensen zelf. Dat zie je momenteel overal. Naar mijn mening is het een cultuur in een wereld, welke zwaar ziek is, ziek van alle overvloed. Tot nu toe geldt: wat je wil hebben kan je krijgen, en als je te weinig geld hebt, dan leen je maar. Alleen: die tijd is voorbij. Binnenkort zullen we het met veel minder moeten doen. En dan komt - na veel ellende - het gezonde verstand en de saamhorigheid terug. Dan komt de verantwoordelijkheid voor gedrag weer bij het individu en het gezin te liggen. Dan moeten er weer prioritweiten worden gesteld met de portemonnee als scherprechter.

----------


## MissMolly

Het GAAT niet om schuld, het gaat om wat WERKT.
Al ligt de schuld honderd maal bij de mensen zelf, je moet niet kijken naar wie er in het verleden fout geweest is, wat tot deze situatie geleid heeft, maar naar hoe je het NU op kan lossen.

En straffen helpt niet, die mensen worden niet geholpen, dus ze zijn en blijven ongezond, en wij draaien met zijn allen voor de kosten op. Je moet een manier vinden om mensen bewust te maken en met zo min mogelijk kosten voor de maatschappij het tij te keren.

Kijk maar naar de euro. Is het de schuld van de Grieken, van de europarlementariers die alle zwakke landen er bij wilden hebben of van de bankdirecteuren die dikke bonussen incasseren? Het is NU niet relevant meer, wat we NU nodig hebben is een oplossing waarmee we er met zo min mogelijk kleerscheuren vanaf komen.

En voor het probleem overgewicht geldt hetzelfde. We hebben nu eenmaal met die situatie te maken, en wie er schuldig is, is niet relevant. Wat relevant is, is hoe we met zo min mogelijk schade het probleem oplossen.

----------


## MissMolly

Vet voedsel zonder gezonde bouwstoffen is goedkoper dan gezond voedsel, mensen die krap zitten moeten meer uren werken en hebben dus minder tijd voor inkopen en om te koken, dus wordt er alleen maar ongezonder gegeten als het slechter gaat.

----------


## floris

beste mensen, ik zie nog steeds dat er een hoop mensen zeggen , je moet gezond eten.
dat klopt.
maar ,ik woon in rotterdam en wij hebben het nog redelijk 500.-euro per maand met 4 personen voor de boodschappen.
wat ik al weinig vind, maar in mijn buurt zie ik ongeveer 90 % van de mensen die van 50.-euro of minder ,per week moeten boodschappen halen. en die 50 euro is voor een gezin van 4 personen .
kinderen gaan hier zonder eten naar school en lopen soms een week in de zelfde kleren.
nou is dit niet alleen in rotterdam zo maar ook in andere provincies,
ik ben vertegenwoordiger geweest en kom veel bij mensen thuis en zie verschrikkelijk veel armoede in nederland.
deze mensen kunnen dus gewoon niet gezond eten.
laat de mensheid zelf eens om de mede mens geven en de armoede aanpakken,

nou groetjes allemaal.

----------


## Peace

Hoi Floris,

Ik begrijp was je zegt, maar gewoon een oprecht eerlijke vraag:
Je leest hier ook dat de mensen rond moeten zien te komen met 30-50 euro.
Jij bent zo te lezen de enige (die het hier genoemd heeft) die het met 500 euro mag doen. Wat doe jij dan om de armoede aan te pakken. Zo te lezen ben jij hier de enige die iets zou kunnen doen. 

En die armoede, waar is die door ontstaan?
Schulden? Drugs? Drank misschien? Ik noem maar wat hoor.
Het zijn gewoon eerlijke vragen.

----------


## plokkie

En toch snap ik iets niet, ik denk dat we allemaal gezond zijn opgevoed en ik mocht blij zijn als ik één keer in de maand een zakje patat kreeg.
En ik geloof niet dat het in de jaren 60 ook zo goed ging.
Hoe kan dat dan, dat een hoop mensen tegenwoordig niet meer gezond kunnen eten omdat ze te weinig geld hebben.

----------


## Peace

Omdat er in de jaren 60 nog niet zo extreem veel fabrieksvoer was als nu. We leven nu eenmaal in de magnetron periode. Alles moet snel, snel en nog sneller. 

En niet iedereen eet slecht. En niet iedereen is te dik. 

Maar als je echt gezond wilt eten, dan moet je gewoon diep in je buidel tasten, omdat het fabrieksvoer, en dan voornamelijk het slechte voedsel, het goedkoopste is. En dat is wat de meeste mensen kunnen betalen, en dat is dus wat je aan hun lijf ziet: overgewicht, door alle toevoegingen van vet, transvet en chemische suikers.

----------


## plokkie

Wou je zeggen dat magnetron voer goedkoper was? 
En iedere avond of middag een zak chips er door heen want dat hoort er toch ook bij tegenwoordig, kost ook allemaal centjes en ik denk dat daar eerder het probleem ligt.
Laat de extra dingen staan en de overmatige kilo's gaan eraf.

----------


## Peace

Het is misschien goed, om eerst te lezen wat iemand schrijft.

----------


## plokkie

inderdaad, goed lezen

----------


## ben0911

Inderdaad. Eerst goed lezen. En Plokkie heeft gelijk, we zijn vroeger allemaal goed opgevoed.
En we moeten nu maar eens stoppen met de schuld altijd bij een ander neer te leggen.
Natuurlijk kun je met minder geld minder keuzes maken. Maar minder eten en iets gezond eten kunnen we allemaal.

En nogmaals: obesitas alsgevolg van ziekte of medicijn = zorgstelsel
De rest is zelf doen en zelf betalen.

----------


## MissMolly

JULLIE zijn allemaal goed opgevoed, misschien, maar ook in de jaren '60 en '70 waren er al kinderen die voldoende zakgeld hadden om hun boterhammen in de vuilnisbak te gooien en in de pauze friet en kroket te eten. In de jaren '60 hadden veel gezinnen flessen exota limonade. Goedkoop en mierezoet, en daar werden hele flessen van leeggeschonken.

In die tijd kwam er juist meer luxe-frisdrank beschikbaar, en niemand die er bij stilstond dat het ongezond was. Als je kind vriendjes mee naar huis bracht was er JUIST exota en bastognekoek of likkoekjes, zodat de kinderen niet thuis zouden vertellen dat het bij jou armoe was.

En in die tijd hadden de meeste moeders tijd om te koken. Iedereen at tussen de middag thuis, en moeder deed 's ochtends de boodschappen en zette om half 1 aardappeltjes, vlees en groente op tafel.
Tegenwoordig MOET moeder ten minste part-time werken om de huur of hypotheek op te kunnen brengen, om maar niet te spreken van de school en studie van de kinderen, dus dagvers inkopen doen en uitgebreid koken is er vaak niet bij.

Ja, ik ben opgegroeid in de jaren '60 en '70, en mijn vader werkte 40 uur, en mijn moeder was full-time huisvrouw. Tegenwoordig hebben beide partners meestal een baan van tenminste 30 uur en meestal meer. Er wordt per huishouden dus 50 tot 80% MEER gewerkt dan in mijn jeugd. En daarnaast wonen mensen gemiddeld ook veel verder van hun werk, en zijn de reistijden ook nog eens langer door de files.
Maarer wordt wel van - met name - de vrouwen verwacht dat ze in de avonduren en het weekend alle taken van de full-time huisvrouw net zo goed en uitgebreid doet als mijn moeder, die daar de hele dag de tijd voor had.
Gezond inkopen doen en gezond koken kost tijd, en die heb je niet als je elke dag 10 uur of langer van huis bent vanwege je werk (ik ga zelf om 7 uur de deur uit en kom er om 18 uur weer in, mijn man vertrekt om half 8 en komt ook tussen 18 uur en 18.30 uur thuis).
Boodschappen doen gebeurt dus op zaterdag, en als je uitgebreid wilt koken zit je nooit voor 7 uur, half 8 aan de warme hap.

En de baas verwacht tegenwoordig ook heel vanzelfsprekend dat je een half uurtje of langer overwerkt als dat nodig is. Dus je moet per dag ook nog maar afwachten of je op je normale tijd thuis bent.

Dus is het zo gek dat mensen niet elke dag een volwaardige maaltijd van verse ingredienten op tafel zetten die vlak voor het eten schoongemaakt en gekookt worden?
Tegen de tijd dat je dan eet is de halve avond vcoorbij en horen de jongste kinderen al op bed te liggen.

Ik denk dat de mensen die hier zo makkelijk over denken zelf maar eens full time moeten gaan werken met een reistijd van 1 to 2 uur enkele reis, en daarnaast het huishouden doen, en dan elke dag gezond en vers koken voor een acceptabele prijs.

----------


## plokkie

Wou dat ik full time kon werken.

Ik kreeg alleen in het weekend maar een glaasje prik en dat was in 1964, dus zo goed was het toen niet.
En ja mijn moeder was full time huisvrouw maar toen waren de mensen nog tevreden.
Tegenwoordig zijn de meeste mensen niet gouw meer tevreden, en willen ze het nieuwst van het nieuwste hebben want ja, de buren hebben het ook.
En als je een te duur huis koopt dan is het logisch dat je beiden moet werken.

----------


## MissMolly

Dat is behoorlijk kort door de bocht...
Ik weet niet waar jij woont, maar met mijn salaris alleen kan ik alleen een portiekwoning huren in een achterbuurt, en mijn man verdient nauwelijks meer dan ik. Wij hebben echt niet het nieuwste van het nieuwste of het beste van het beste.
Als mijn fiets gejat wordt koop ik een tweedehandsje op internet omdat ik me geen nieuwe kan veroorloven, en dure vakanties naar verweggistan hebben we ook niet.

Ja, we hebben een auto en een tent waarmee we gaan kamperen, en we hebben 15 jaar geleden een uitgewoond voormalig huurhuis kunnen kopen, maar de hypotheek is alleen op te brengen van 2 salarissen, en huren is in de randstad net zo onbetaalbaar.

Van 1 salaris zouden wij de portiekflat waarin ik als kind gewoond heb nu ook niet meer kunnen huren, sterker nog, met beide salarissen zou het nog aan de top van ons budget zitten, dus hoezo luxe?
Ik stoor me net zo goed aan die strebers die zo nodig een peperdure superdeluxe auto voor de deur moeten hebben om de buren de ogen uit te steken, en die 3x per jaar naar de andere kant van de wereld op vakantie willen, ten koste van veel noodzakelijker uitgaven.
Maar dat is voor 90% van de bevolking NIET de realiteit.
De realiteit is dat wij als gezin in mijn kindertijd op 1 salaris ons meer konden veroorloven dan wij nu samen op 2 salarissen.

----------


## MissMolly

Bovendien, nog helemaal afgezien van het geld, mensen MOETEN tegenwoordig zoveel mogelijk werken, want anders stort de samenleving in. We MOETEN niet voor niets allemaal tot ons 67e door gaan werken, en straks nog langer...
Dus zelfs al zouden we het ons kunnen veroorloven om te stoppen met werken en weer full-time huisvrouw te zijn, dan mag het niet van de maatschappij, want dan worden er helemaal geen kassa's meer bediend, post bezorgd of billen gewassen.

Het is dus niet reëel om te verwachten dat vrouwen even veel tijd aan boodschappen doen en koken kunnen besteden als in die tijd dat het volgens jou zo goed was.

Bovendien, wat in de jaren '60, toen veel kinderen nog 10km moesten fietsen naar school, en volwassenen veel meer lichamelijk werk deden en er veel minder kantoorbanen waren, gezond eten was, is voor het huidige bewegingspatroon ook al niet gezond meer.

Daarbij komt nog dat er tegenwoordig nauwelijks meer groente van de volle grond gegeten wordt, en dat zelfs op de volle grond zo intensief verbouwd wordt dat er veel minder vitamines en mineralen in de voeding zitten dan vroeger.

----------


## plokkie

Wat huurwoningen aangaat, daar heb je wel gelijk in, die prijzen rijzen de pan uit.

Maar bij een koopwoning kijk je toch of het op te brengen is, ook als één van de twee uitvalt met werken.
Denk dat heel veel mensen zich hebben verkeken op een koop huis, jaren geleden toen alles nog goed ging en zo ook de huizenmarkt, konden heel veel mensen een huis kopen op aflossingsvrije basis maar toen kwam de kredietcrisis en werden mensen werkeloos en de huizen prijzen gingen naar beneden, ja dan kom je in de problemen.
Gedwongen verkopen en ga zo maar door.

Ik woon ook in de randstad maar gelukkig kan ik alles nog steeds betalen.

----------


## MissMolly

Dat is een vooroordeel, of je nu een huurhuis hebt of een koophuis, je betaalt ongeveer evenveel voor een gelijkwaardige woning. Als een van ons langdurig werkeloos zou zijn, hadden we onze huurflat ook niet meer kunnen betalen.

En in de tijd dat wij kochten was kopen voordeliger dan huren, omdat een deel van de kosten in het onderhoud zaten (je betaalt minder hypotheek dan huur, maar moet wel al het onderhoud zelf doen), en dat onderhoud kan je dus plannen als je vakantiegeld komt, of als je je dertiende maand (nou ja, eerder een 53e week) krijgt. Dus als je een huis kocht op de maandlasten die je als huurder ook betaalde, of iets lager, was er helemaal niets aan het handje. Dan was het juist economisch verstandig.

Dat mensen nu voor gaas gaan is omdat je door de crisis ineens niet meer van je koophuis af kan komen, maar dat is in de afgelopen 50 jaar nog nooit geweest. Als je door onvoorziene omstandigheden na een aantal jaren je huis niet meer kon betalen, dan verkocht je het (met winst), en dan had je de afgelopen zoveel jaar uiteindelijk goedkoper gewoond dan wanneer je die hele periode gehuurd had. Dus tenzij je binnen een paar jaar na aankoop alweer moest verkopen, sprong je er ALTIJD uit.

Als je het enigszins kon betalen moest je juist kopen. Liefst een betaalbaar huis dat door renovatie en woningverbetering veel in waarde zou stijgen. Wat wij gedaan hebben, dus, een uitgewoonde kale huurwoning kopen en opknappen.

Ja, er zijn altijd idioten die een tophypotheek nemen, en dan hoeft er maar iets mis te gaan en je kan het niet meer betalen. Maar ook daarvoor geldt weer: jij scheert nu alle bezitters va neen koophuis over één kam, terwijl het maar om een klein percentage van de huizenkopers gaat.

----------


## Yoshi

Ik heb een koopflat, woon alleen zodat ik dezelfde vaste lasten voor mijn huis heb als tweeverdieners en werk fulltime. Ik probeer fruit een paar keer per week te kopen en groente koop ik wel eens kant en klaar voorgesneden als ik weinig tijd heb. een salade is trouwens ook gezond en lekker. Wat betreft de discussie over dik zijn: ik heb vanuit mijn puberteit jaren lang anorexia, boulimia en op latere leeftijd een binge eating disorder gehad, heb gejojoot tot en met en ben tenslotte van 125 naar 65 kg gegaan op eigen houtje door minder te eten en gewoon meer te bewegen. Sinds 9 jaar ben ik niet meer dik geweest. Ik ben een van de weinigen die dik zijn is van te veel eten, de rest wordt geloof ik dik van een glas water. Ik ben van mening dat zelfdiscipline veel kan helpen bij het afvallen. Het is niet altijd makkelijk en ik moet mijn hele leven lang opletten op wat ik eet, maar dat is geen reden om in de slachtofferrol te duiken. En eerlijk zijn ten opzichte van jezelf en vooral de verantwoording nemen voor de beslissingen die je neemt en de keuzes die je maakt. Als (klein) kind worden die keuzes voor je gemaakt, maar als volwassene maak je die zelf. Met dit inzicht is het leven makkelijker geworden, je hebt zelf veel in eigen hand. Bovendien hoef je dan ook de "schuld" niet bij een ander te leggen of aan een situatie te wijten. Het kost ook minder tijd dan om steeds maar weer een reden te verzinnen waarom dingen NIET gaan. 
Veel afvalprogramma's gaan over minder calorie-inname en meer bewegen. Ook een maagband en een maagverkleiningsoperatie heeft tot doel om minder eten per keer binnen te krijgen en meer kleine maaltijden per dag te nuttigen. Naar mijn idee kan dit zonder operatie en met de juiste instelling dus ook en het scheelt de gemeenschap weer geld. Uiteraard komt hier veel kritiek op, spui maar!

----------


## plokkie

Geen kritiek, ben het met je eens.

Geloof dat we een beetje afdwaalde

----------


## Peace

> Veel afvalprogramma's gaan over minder calorie-inname en meer bewegen. Ook een maagband en een maagverkleiningsoperatie heeft tot doel om minder eten per keer binnen te krijgen en meer kleine maaltijden per dag te nuttigen. Naar mijn idee kan dit zonder operatie en met de juiste instelling dus ook en het scheelt de gemeenschap weer geld. Uiteraard komt hier veel kritiek op, spui maar!


Minder calorieën, minder vet, geen koolhydraten. Allemaal jojo effecten, straks komt het er toch gewoon weer aan. Je moet gewoon je hele houding tov voeding aan gaan passen, en proberen te bewegen (als dat lukt).
Maar ook weer oppassen met te weinig eten, want ook daar wordt je helaas te dik van. Dus gewone normale porties, verdeeld over de dag, die alles in zich hebben wat je lichaam nodig heeft.
Dus gewoon koolhydraten, eiwitten en de gezonde vetten. Lekker in balans!!

----------


## MissMolly

Allemaal best en wel, maar we hebben het niet over ONS alleen, we hebben het over de hele maatschappij.
Heel leuk om te zeggen dat iedereen dat zelf moet doen, maar daarmee los je het probleem niet op, we zitten in een situatie dat we NU moeten zorgen dat mensen gezonder worden, anders zit iedereen met de gebakken peren. Want de ziektekosten worden aan ons allemaal doorberekend, en wij kunnen allemaal harder werken als meer mensen vaker ziek zijn. Het is heel leuk om over schuld en verantwoordelijkheid te praten, maar je moet iets verzinnen dat ook daadwerkelijk WERKT, waarmee je het resultaat bereikt dat je wilt: dat de Nederlander gezonder wordt en gezonder leeft. 

Het feit dat er nu veel minder mensen roken dan vroeger is OOK te danken aan het feit dat roken op veel plaatsen verboden is, zodat jongeren die thuis niet mogen roken veel minder plaatsen hebben waar ze dat stiekem kunnen doen, en niet in het minst doordat er op scholen heel veel aan voorlichting is gedaan, op een manier die indruk maakt. Dus VOORDAT ze met roken beginnen.

Op dezelfde manier moet je een gezondere levensstijl stimuleren door gezond eten veel bereikbaarder en betaalbaarder te maken, ongezond voer minder bereikbaar en minder betaalbaar te maken (vooral voor kinderen) en vooral ook door de jongste generatie bewust te maken WAT gezonde voeding is en hoe lekker het kan zijn.
En verbied koek, fristi en frisdrank op kindercreches. Laat ze daar een goede gezonde maaltijd krijgen, lekker aangelengd vruchtensap drinken en fruit en gezonde tussendoortjes eten.

En standaard een warme maaltijd op school en een gezonde warme maaltijd beschikbaar op het werk is helemaal zo'n gek idee niet, hoor, het is veel goedkoper dan wanneer ieder gezin voor zich kookt.

In feite zou voor junkfood hetzelfde moeten gelden als voor drank: het hoort niet in een school of een bedrijfskantine thuis.

----------


## Peace

Oké, dat zijn we dus denk ik allemaal wel met elkaar eens. En nu?

----------


## floris

> Hoi Floris,
> 
> Ik begrijp was je zegt, maar gewoon een oprecht eerlijke vraag:
> Je leest hier ook dat de mensen rond moeten zien te komen met 30-50 euro.
> Jij bent zo te lezen de enige (die het hier genoemd heeft) die het met 500 euro mag doen. Wat doe jij dan om de armoede aan te pakken. Zo te lezen ben jij hier de enige die iets zou kunnen doen. 
> 
> En die armoede, waar is die door ontstaan?
> Schulden? Drugs? Drank misschien? Ik noem maar wat hoor.
> Het zijn gewoon eerlijke vragen.


nou sorry maar met 500.-euro in de maand voor eten dat noem ik al straat arm,
ik ben nu afgekeurd maar vroeger had ik gewoon meer om van te eten.
van 500.-euro eten is al heel erg moeilijk, met 4 personen.
en dat er dus veel mensen zijn met 200.- vind ik echt belachelijk. als ze ook met 4 personen zijn.
kijk als je alleen ben kan het met 50.-euro per week net, dus dat maal 4 is 200.-per week dus 800.- per maand is normaal om een beetje redelijk gezond te kunnen eten met 4 personen,
dus met die 500.-die wij hebben zitten wij ook al aan de hongersnood.

dus ik weet niet wie ik daar mee moet helpen.

en jij heb het over schulden, er zijn mensen die geen schuld hebben en een salaris hebben van 1250.-euro voor een gezin van 4 personen, daar moet dus alles van betaald worden,
dat kan toch niet , dat snap iedereeen toch.

----------


## floris

> Hoi Floris,
> 
> Ik begrijp was je zegt, maar gewoon een oprecht eerlijke vraag:
> Je leest hier ook dat de mensen rond moeten zien te komen met 30-50 euro.
> Jij bent zo te lezen de enige (die het hier genoemd heeft) die het met 500 euro mag doen. Wat doe jij dan om de armoede aan te pakken. Zo te lezen ben jij hier de enige die iets zou kunnen doen. 
> 
> En die armoede, waar is die door ontstaan?
> Schulden? Drugs? Drank misschien? Ik noem maar wat hoor.
> Het zijn gewoon eerlijke vragen.



nou sorry maar met 500.-euro in de maand voor eten dat noem ik al straat arm,
ik ben nu afgekeurd maar vroeger had ik gewoon meer om van te eten.
van 500.-euro eten is al heel erg moeilijk, met 4 personen.
en dat er dus veel mensen zijn met 200.- vind ik echt belachelijk. als ze ook met 4 personen zijn.
kijk als je alleen ben kan het met 50.-euro per week net, dus dat maal 4 is 200.-per week dus 800.- per maand is normaal om een beetje redelijk gezond te kunnen eten met 4 personen,
dus met die 500.-die wij hebben zitten wij ook al aan de hongersnood.

dus ik weet niet wie ik daar mee moet helpen.

en jij heb het over schulden, er zijn mensen die geen schuld hebben en een salaris hebben van 1250.-euro voor een gezin van 4 personen, daar moet dus alles van betaald worden,
dat kan toch niet , dat snap iedereeen toch.

nog even dit een gemiddeld gezin met 4 personen heeft al snel 2500.-euro nodig om een goedkoop leven te leiden,
iedereen die kinderen heeft weet dit.
sommige zullen zeggen dat is veel.
voorbeeld, ik moet voor mijn dochter 1800.-euro schoolgeld betalen en 500.-euro boeken geld.
100.-euro per maand voor openbaar vervoer om op school te komen, ziekenfonds 120.-euro zakgeld 100.-euro en ga zo nog maar even verder.

en dan heb ik nog een dochter die volgend jaar naar het vervolg onderwijs gaat.

mijn vrouw en ik hebben allebij een baan gehad,
mijn vrouw werkt nog, ik helaas niet meer vanwege reuma.
dus wij moeten ook ieder dubbeltje omdraaien.

dus begrijp ik niet waar jij de stelling vandaan haalt, dat ik wat kan betekenen met 500.-euro
dan ben je dus al straat arm.

----------


## ben0911

@molly
Natuurlijk er zijn allemaal dingen die we met elkaar beter zouden kunnen regelen. Zoals schooleten (in mijn tijd schoolmelk, maar niet gratis voor zover ik weet).
maar er zijn veel gezinskosten die omlaag kunnen als je alleen al over school praat.
In andere landen zijn er verplichte schooluniformen incl schoenen. En als je weet wat kinderen alleen al kosten omdat vriendjes het wel hebben.... Ga zo maar door.
Een heel gedifferentieerd schoolleer pakket waardoor kinderen diploma's krijgen waar je weinig aan hebt om een baan te krijgen. Los nog van de extra kosten die deze school-methode het land kost. Geld wat beter naar bejaardenzorg en gezondheid zou kunnen gaan.

Maar ja dit is een "medisch" forum. Dus hoe leuk off-topic ook is, laten we ons binnen het doel van dit forum bewegen. Genoeg om over te praten.
Geluk.

----------


## MissMolly

Daar gaat het in deze stelling niet over.
De vraag is of de overheid iets moet doen aan overgewicht, en zo ja, wat.

Er zijn mensen die zeggen: laat iedereen dat zelf maar uitzoeken, en er zijn mensen die zeggen dat de overheid hier een verantwoordelijkheid heeft, of in elk geval verantwoordelijkheid moet NEMEN, omdat er niets vn terecht komt als je dat aan de mensen zelf overlaat. 

Jouw betoog raakt een ander aspect van de maatschappij, dus dat is hier nogal off topic, maar het is een interssant discussiepunt, dus misschien is dat een nieuwe stelling waard....

----------


## Ronald68

Ik ben van mening dat de overheid wel iets mag doen tegen overgewicht, alleen de vraag is wat. Dan wel het voorkomen er van.
"Ongezond" voedsel verbieden?
De hoeveelheid voedsel (kcal) per persoon of beroepsgroep vaststellen?
Voorlichting helpt niet, dus kom maar op met ideeën.

----------


## Air

Dit lijkt haast onbegonnen werk, maar aangezien eten een eerste levensbehoefte is en het beleid van de overheid niet voorkomt dat sommige mensen gewoon niet genoeg geld hebben om aan de minimale gezonde producten per dag te komen, is de overheid eigenlijk gewoon verplicht om gezonde etenswaar (in ieder geval voor genoemde mensen) te subsidiëren of de kosten te compenseren.

Misschien moet er van overheidswege een soort markten komen waar men voor weinig geld (of met speciale bonnen) gezonde producten kan kopen.

----------


## MissMolly

Ik had al een aantal dingen opgenoemd:

Standaard gezonde warme maaltijden tegen kostprijs verstrekken in de creche, op school en in bedrijfskantines, junkfood in school- en bedrijfskantines verbieden, snackbars binnen een bepaalde straal van scholen verbieden, frisdrank, fristi en koek verbieden in de kindercreche.

Voedingsleer en kookles standaard vakken vanaf de basisschool, gezond voedsel subsidiëren, ongezond voedsel extra belasten met een vet-tax, waarvan de subsidies op gezonde voeding weer worden bekostigd.

----------


## Air

@ MissMolly: dat zijn inderdaad heel goede en praktische voorstellen om dit probleem aan te pakken.

----------


## Peace

> nou sorry maar met 500.-euro in de maand voor eten dat noem ik al straat arm,dus begrijp ik niet waar jij de stelling vandaan haalt, dat ik wat kan betekenen met 500.-euro
> dan ben je dus al straat arm.


Het was geen stelling, het waren gewoon vragen.

Straatarm???? Leef je dan op straat? 
Mensen die op straat leven, die zijn straat arm.
Die hebben niks, geen dak boven hun hoofd, geen warm water om te douchen, geen eten.

Misschien ook leren dankbaar zijn voor wat je wel hebt?
Wij zijn met 2 personen en 4 katten, en doen het voor 30 euro in de week. Dat is dus 120 euro in de maand.

Straatarm? Hou toch op!

Jij schreef zelf zoiets als, dat anderen mensen voor elkaar moeten zorgen. Dan vraag ik jou wat jij doet met 500 euro per maand.
Dan wordt je boos en noemt jezelf straatarm.


Tel je zegeningen, het kan allemaal veel erger. Je had ook in een doos op straat kunnen wonen, of nog erger........

----------


## floris

> Het was geen stelling, het waren gewoon vragen.
> 
> Straatarm???? Leef je dan op straat? 
> Mensen die op straat leven, die zijn straat arm.
> Die hebben niks, geen dak boven hun hoofd, geen warm water om te douchen, geen eten.
> 
> Misschien ook leren dankbaar zijn voor wat je wel hebt?
> Wij zijn met 2 personen en 4 katten, en doen het voor 30 euro in de week. Dat is dus 120 euro in de maand.
> 
> ...


even een reactie, mensen hoeven niet op straat te leven, 
dat is een keuze.
wat ik daarmee bedoel is het volgende.
als je altijd eerst je rekeningen betaald en nooit geld leent, kom je niet op straat.
al die mensen die ik ken die op straat wonen, hebben het er ook zelf naar gemaakt.
dat wil niet zeggen dat ik die mensen niet wil helpen.
ik doe regelmatig in de wijk mensen helpen om van hun schuld eisers af te komen, dat lukt altijd !!!
behalve als deze persoon niet wil mee werken. daar heb je er dus ook genoeg van.

nog even een vraag, hoe is het mogenlijk dat jij 30.-euro per week heb ?
alle mensen die ik help via schuldhulp of humanitas, hebben altijd een minimum van 50.-euro per week.
de huur en g.e.b en alle schuldeisers worden geregeld door schuldhulp of humanitas.
op deze manier heb je dus geen schuldeisers meer aan de deur, en heb je weer rust in je leven,
wel is het natuurlijk behelpen met die 50.-euro maar ik weet dat het mogenlijk is.
ps. deze mensen hebben dus zelf geen bankpas meer.
daarnaast krijgen ze 1x per week een doos met boodschappen van de voedselbank.
alle mensen die niet bij schuldsanering kunnen aankloppen vanwege dat ze er met hun pet naar hebben gegooid, kunnen dus naar humanitas, die komen bij jou thuis en gaan alles op een rijtje zetten.
hou je dit langer als 2 jaar vol, kom je als nog bij schuld sanering en ben je na 3 jaar schulden vrij, ook als je dus 60.000 euro schuld heb, en je heb er maar 8.000 betaald, de rest word kwijt gescholden, omdat er een wet is die zegt dat je niet langer als 3 jaar aan de hongersnood mag zitten.

ps. met die 500.-haal ik dus boodschappen voor 4 personen en dat is net te doen.

ik heb zelf ook ervaring met sociale dienst , dan hoor ik ook altijd mensen zeggen, daar kan je niet van leven.
ik heb het zelf 5 jaar moeten doen, en het is goed te doen zolang je niet te veel wil hebben.

nou groetjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Vriendelijke discussies graag .... iedereen bedoelt het goed!!!

----------


## MissMolly

Makkelijk gezegd dat mensen het ernaar maken.
Daarmee ga je volkomen voorbij aan psychische problemen waardoor mensen niet meer in STAAT zijn hun leven op orde te brengen, of zelfs 'alleen maar' op orde te houden.
En mensen met psychische problemen worden veel te veel aan hun lot overgelaten, en dat wordt alleen maar erger.
Er wordt te makkelijk vergeten dat het hechte sociale netwerk van vroeger: grote gezinnen, iedereen woont bij elkaar om de hoek, niet meer bestaat.

Om een voorbeeld aan mezelf te nemen, ik heb niemand, geen ouders meer, geen broers of zussen en geen kinderen. Gelukkig ben ik dan nog getrouwd, dus ik heb een man en schoonfamilie, maar dat is toch anders.
Als je in de knoop komt met jezelf en je relatie heb je geen familie om op terug te vallen.

Vergeet niet dat er zelfs rijke mensen op straat leven. Niet omdat ze zo graag in de goot slapen, maar omdat ze zo verward zijn dat ze hun leven niet meer op een rijtje krijgen. Ze hebben geld op de bank, maar zien geen kans hun leven zo te ordenen dat ze daar iets mee kunnen.

Die mensen hebben hulp nodig, geen 'eigen schuld dikke bult' mentaliteit.
Vergeet nooit dat het jou ook kan overkomen.
Ook jij kan overspannen of depressief raken, of een psychose krijgen. En voor je het weet lig je dan zelf ook op straat onder de brug

----------


## Peace

Veel respect voor jou MissMolly om jezelf zo bloot te geven. Je hebt het niet makkelijk, maar je bent een absolute kei om dingen glashelder te verwoorden.

Respect hoor, petje af!!!!

----------


## Peace

Floris, bedankt voor je reactie.
Om een kort en bondig antwoord te geven op jouw vraag hoe het komt dat wij voor 30 euro rond moeten zien te komen: eigen schuld! En zoals MissMolly al schrijft: daar zijn redenen voor, maar die zijn te persoonlijk om hier op te schrijven. Plus dat bepaalde kosten, zoals jij weet, elk jaar behoorlijk stijgen: ziekenfonds e.d., boodschappen, benzine om op je werk te komen. Alle prijzen zijn gewoon absurd. Daarbij was de rente vaste periode van de hypotheek afgelopen, dus de rente stijgt, en dat merk je in je portomonnee.

Wij zouden inderdaad kunnen kiezen voor schuldsanering, maar dat zou betekenen dat ze ons huis gaan verkopen: en zoek dan maar uit of je tegen die tijd een huishuur hebt, zo niet, dan heb je pech en sta je op straat. Plus het feit dat mijn man in die zin teveel verdient, en we dus niet in aanmerking komen voor een sociale huurwoning. Maar je mag niet in een dure huurwoning als je in de schuldsanering zit. Het is dus van het kastje naar de muur, het maakt linksom en rechtsom niet zoveel uit, je bent net zo veel kwijt per maand. Het voordeel zou zijn dat je over een paar jaar van je 2e hypotheek af bent van de DSB (overcreditering), maar die druk is psygisch gewoon te groot momenteel. (de druk van niet weten hoe en of je ergens een huis krijgt en of je dat dan kunt betalen, of dat je gewoon op straat komt te staan omdat er op dat moment niets te verhuren is - er is hier niet zoveel vrijstand/leegstand namelijk). Dus kiezen we voor rust en een onwijs krap huishoudbuget!

En nee het is niet makkelijk, maar ach... we hebben elke dag te eten, een prachtig dak boven ons hoofd, 4 schitterende liefdebundels van katten. Wat heb je nou eigenlijk nog meer nodig? Gezondheid kun je niet kopen... dus gewoon tevreden zijn met wat je hebt. We komen absoluut niet om van de honger.

En mocht het uiteindelijk toch niet lukken, dan zullen we dan moeten kiezen voor schuldsanering. Tot die tijd proberen we het op deze manier samen te rooien.

----------


## floris

oke, peace nou begrijp ik wat jou is overkomen.
dsb bank heeft iedereen genaaid.
even dit, heb je weleens gekeken of je jou hypotheek kan oversluiten naar een andere hypotheek verstrekker, dat kan al heel veel euro,s schelen.
daarnaast is er nog een optie, om tijdelijk je huis op 60/40 % af te lossen tot de situatie verbeterd.
dit heb ik weleens bij mensen geregeld die ook in deze situatie verkeerde.

ps. miss molly, ik bedoel uiteraard niet de mensen die het nodig hebben om psychische redenen.
ik bedoel dat ik heel wat mensen heb geprobeerd te helpen, die gewoon niet te helpen zijn, zoals mensen die op een budget worden gezet en dan niets meer mogen doen, en dan toch een mobieltje nemen en voor 800.-euro bellen in de maand, kijk en als je dan zo'n fout maakt, en dat nog 3 keer doet, word je uit de hulp gegooid,.
of ze bestellen bij whekamp voor 5000.-euro en bij otto en bij neckerman.
omdat deze van mening zijn dat ze plasma tv behoren te hebben en een vaatwasser nodig hebben en een dure pc nodig hebben, enz enz.
er word altijd als iemand bij de schuldhulp komt, gekeken wat die persoon thuis heeft, en als er een wasmaschiene nodig is, dan komt hij er.
ook een tv word als levensbehoefte gezien.

dus nogmaals ik bedoel dus echt de mensen die niet willen meewerken.
en dat zijn er belachelijk veel.
lijkt me logisch , toch ?
ik heb dit als werk gedaan, en ik heb 1 dochter die ook niet te helpen is.
die heeft ook in 7 maanden 8000.-euro schuld gemaakt.
vervolgens heb ik haar geholpen door te zeggen , kom maar thuis wonen.
en heb ik alles geregeld bij alle instantie's, na 1 jaar was ze schuldvrij.
vervolgens hebben we weer een leuk huis geregeld met alles er op en eraan.
en binnen 9 maanden zat ze weer met 10.000 euro schuld.
je denk toch niet dat ik nou weer help.
ik heb haar doorverwezen naar hulp verlening, en nou moet ze ook echt alles zelf regelen.
mijn vrouw en ik hopen dat het weer goed komt.
ze is 26 jaar en moet nou toch echt leren dat het leven , niet makkelijk is.

nou groetjes.

----------


## Peace

Hoi Floris, 

In mijn beleving hebben we echt alles geprobeert tot in de details uit te zoeken.
Een hypotheek bij een andere bank was onmogelijk (hebben we uiteraard wel geprobeert hoor), omdat de 2e hyptoheek te hoog is. Met de nieuwe wetgeving is het voor ons onmogelijk om naar een andere bank te gaan. Wat natuurlijk weer een leuke slag was voor de bank waar we nu bij zitten. Maar goed!
We hebben een aflossingsvrije hypotheek. Ook al niet ideaal, maar ook hierin hebben we gewoon geen keus.

Als ze ons huis niet zouden verkopen, hadden we wel voor schuldsanering gekozen hoor. Maar al die onzekerheid is voor ons gewoon niet te doen. Ik heb helaas fibromyalgie en elke vorm van spanning slaat direct in mijn lijf, en dan is het leven gewoon niet meer dragelijk te noemen. 

Wat naar voor je dochter Floris. Heeft ze emotionele problemen waardoor ze zichzelf steeds zo in de schulden werkt? Een rotvraag waar je natuurlijk geen antwoord op hoeft te geven. Maar mijn ervaring is toch, dat mensen met emotionele problemen, zichzelf willen troosten op deze manier. Het is een soort van compenseren. Het is niet de gezondste manier (al zijn er nog veel ergere vormen natuurlijk). 

Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## floris

hoi peace, dat is toevallig. ik zit ook al 9 jaar bij de reuma polie, en ze weten nog steeds niet wat het precies is. ze denken aan Myositis .

nog even dit, mijn dochter de oudste dan, heeft niet echt emotionele problemen, je ziet gewoon bij de jeugd tot 30 jaar, dat het ze allemaal niet uitmaakt, verschrikkelijk veel hebben telefoon rekeningen van 800.- tot 1500.-euro per maand terwijl ze maar 1000.- tot 2000.- verdienen met hun werk, en dan zeggen ze gewoon, ik bel niet zo veel hoor.
en dan betalen ze de ziekenfonds niet, en de huur blijft liggen en de rest.
ja en dan staan ze ineens voor je deur , en ben je de pineut.
en als ze dan weer helemaal schuld vrij zijn, begint het weer.
ze leren het nooit.
ja en als dit een emotioneel probleem zou zijn, dan heeft 70 % procent van de bevolking tot 30 jaar dit probleem.
je ziet en hoort niet anders.

even een vraag, heb jij bij jou ziekte ook een verhoogd cpk gehalte ??
die van mij is vaak 1000 , maar het hoort onder de 200 te zijn.
ik hoor het wel.

groetjes.

----------


## Peace

Hoi Floris,

Wat is dat precies, cpk gehalte?

Pffff, wat een bel bedragen zeg. Waar bel je in vredesnaam heen als je zulke hoge rekeningen kunt krijgen? Wij hebben zelf gelukkig nog nooit een betalingsachterstand gehad, en daar ben ik wel heel dankbaar voor. 

Sterkte Floris en een heel fijn weekend

----------


## floris

> Hoi Floris,
> 
> Wat is dat precies, cpk gehalte?
> 
> Pffff, wat een bel bedragen zeg. Waar bel je in vredesnaam heen als je zulke hoge rekeningen kunt krijgen? Wij hebben zelf gelukkig nog nooit een betalingsachterstand gehad, en daar ben ik wel heel dankbaar voor. 
> 
> Sterkte Floris en een heel fijn weekend


he peace,

cpk gehalte is een hoge eiwit afbraak in je spieren,
voorbeeld.
een normaal persoon heeft maximaal 200 cpk.
een boxer die net een wedstrijd heeft gehad en beurs is geslagen heeft een uitslag van 400 cpk.
nou heb ik meestal een uitslag van 1000 cpk, dat voelt alsof er net een vrachtwagen over je heen is gereden, en dat heb ik dan altijd.
jij zou ook je cpk is moeten laten prikken bij de reuma polie, je heb kans dat deze van slag af is.
als dat zo is en je wil geen pijn meer, is er 1 middeltje in de vorm van een injectie, depomedrol heet dat spul en is een pretnison,
dit werk erg goed 80 % van de pijn gaat weg.

groetjes.

----------


## Peace

Hey Floris,

Nog nooit van gehoord zeg. Maar wat is jouw score dan extreem hoog zeg. Dat gevoel van die vrachtwagen ken ik wel, zo voel ik me nu ook haha.
Ik zal het eens bespreken met mijn huisarts, al ben ik niet zo voor al die pijnstillers, en zeker niet voor pretnison (pfff dat is zo'n troep voor je lijf). Oké, dat is dagelijks pijn natuurlijk ook.
Ik zal het eens bespreken Floris, heel erg bedankt voor je tip.

Groetjes

----------


## ben0911

Het is inderdaad schandalig dat banken teveel krediet gaven aan de mensen.
Soms was het dom van de mensen om daar op in te gaan door gebrek aan kennis, soms ook sluiten mensen hun ogen omdat het heel aantrekkelijk is dat soort dingen te doen en eigenlijk boven je stand te gaan leven. Lekker toch?

Met dank aan onze welvaart die ons zo heeft "opgevoed".

Eigen schuld dikke bult is de verkeerde mentaliteit, maar iemand aanpakken omdat hij het met z'n vieren lastig vindt daarvan rond te komen vindt ik hoogst onaardig van Peace die zelf wel graag oordeelt maar haar eigen fouten of pech situaties niet wenst toe te geven. (schaamte wellicht, en dat mag)

Nogmaals beste Molly: als moderator mag je van mij eerder ingrijpen (en je wat neutraler opstellen s.v.p.

Jouw ideeën klinken wel aardig dus vraag maar eens aan Job Cohen of hij er een verkiezingsitem van wil maken!
Alles van bovenaf regelen is een typisch socialistische oplossing die voorbij gaat aan de verantwoordelijkheid van het individu. Waar dat toe leidt toont ons Rusland. Nee, dank je. NL heeft al miljardairs genoeg.

Slechts zieken (lichaam en/of geest) moeten we hulp bieden. Desnoods veel.
Anderen hadden zich best wat verantwoordelijker in hun keuzes kunnen gedragen of ingeval van aan alle kanten domme pech hebben (ja, dat kan ook) wees dan maar een kerel en maak er het beste van. Hulde aan Floris.

En dat kan best vermits, nogmaals, je niet ziek bent. En een huis kun je kwijt raken of je kiest ervoor dan maar op een droge broodkorst te kauwen. Niet leuk, maar wel eigen keuze.

Terug naar de vraag: overheidsbemoeienis ? zeker niet.

Straks zakt de welvaart misschien echt in en dan zijn er geen keuzes meer. Geen (2e) vakantie of dochters met malle GSM rekeningen. Neen, GSM's voor prive zijn niet nodig, dus weg ermee. En zo kan ik nog wel even doorgaan.
ETEN en GEZONDHEID zijn echt belangrijk.
Over de rest moeten de mensen eens leren niet zo te z..ken.

OK mensen, val me maar aan.

----------


## ben0911

Oh ja, nog even een tip:
http://www.mt.nl/91/45914/finance/10...er=0#slideshow
Jullie hebben allemaal een computer dus dat gaat jullie wel lukken.
Of het nou over overhouden gaat of minder tekort komen kun je zelf wel uitmaken.

Veel heb je misschien al gedaan of valt buiten je leefpatroon, maar iets kun je vast nog wel doen.

Schuldsanering is echt de allerlaatste stap. Daarvoor Google eens op NIBUD hoe je met je maandelijke bedrag(-je) beter om kan gaan.

Wees een positivo. Het leven is al kort genoeg.


sukses

----------


## Ronald68

@Ben,

Sorry ik kan helaas niet schieten. Het leven bestaat uit keuzes. Daarom wonen wij ook in een 7 onder 1 kap, op 1 salaris met NHG. Een gelukkige keuze zo nu blijkt.


Maar om even bij het onderwerp te blijven een hoog BTW tarief (en een beetje accijns) op fun food? En dan laag(er) tarief op de schijf van 5. Ik roep maar wat hoor.

----------


## ben0911

@ronald68
Ik hoop dat je niet echt op mij wilt schieten. 
Blij dat jij goede keuzes hebt gemaakt. Ik ook trouwens en leefde voorheen in 4 onder 1 kap heel gelukkig met 1 salaris voordat ik met pensioen ging.

Druk uitoefenen met directe en/of indirecte belasting is prima. Maar individuele vergoedingen is iets anders. Daar blijf ik helaas voor vele klagers, tegen.

Nog eens:
laten we ophouden met klagen over WIE verantwoordelijk is, maar gewoon ZELF de schouders eronder zetten.
Ken je deze nog Ronald?
Verbeter de wereld en begin bij jezelf.
Zullen we eens actie gaan voeren om meer positivos te kweken?

Voor het forum:
Mij verbaast het dat jullie nog niet aan het thema PGB begonnen zijn. Een "hete aardappel" voor velen.
Te heet wellicht voor dit forum waar ik veel belanghebbers meen te zien.

groet

----------


## Ronald68

@Ben,

Individuele vergoedingen vind ik wat minder, het kan zijn dat je door een aandoening, lees schildklier, last hebt van overgewicht.

Wat het PGB betreft, net als de WAO, te veel misbruik.

----------


## MissMolly

Beste Ben, ik weet niet hoe je op het idee komt dat ik moderator zou zijn....

Mijn opstelling is inderdaad niet neutraal, het is mijn zeer persoonlijke en zeer oprechte mening, die ik, net als iedereen hier, mag hebben.

Overigens, zelfs al zou ik moderator zijn, wat ik dus niet ben (niet op DIT forum in elk geval), dan nog had ik recht om mijn mening te geven. 
Een moderator is ook een mens, en net zo goed deelnemer aan 'zijn' forum als de 'gewone' leden.

----------


## MissMolly

Even ter verduidelijking: redactie heeft niets met modereren te maken, redactie wil alleen zeggen: medisch-wetenschappelijke en anderszins relevante artikelen lezen en hier een link plaatsen met eigen uitleg/commentaar, ter informatie van de andere forumleden.

----------


## ben0911

Sorry beste Molly,
Ik had de verkeerde indruk.
Los daarvan: Modereren is een neutrale bezigheid net als onpartijdig voorzitter zijn dus.
Natuurlijk mag een moderator zijn eigen mening hebben maar zal dat altijd ook uitdrukkelijk zo vermelden. Idem voor een voorzitter.

Als redactie mag je roepen wat je wilt zoalng de feiten maar niet verdraait.
Moderne journalisten nemen het zo nauw niet meer, helaas.

Nogmaals sorry, "point taken".

----------

